# olha só



## reme66

Queria saber se a expressão :  Olha só!  significa em espanhol :  Mira eso.
Também queria saber se é dita em portugal.  Obrigada


----------



## Alderamin

"Mira eso", para mim será "vê isso", enquanto que "olha só" é mais uma interjeição que designa espanto ou indignação.
Por exemplo:
"O miúdo está a arrancar o pêlo ao cão com uma pinça. Olha só!" 
O meu exemplo acima não é dos mais felizes, confesso, mas indica o espanto e ao mesmo tempo a indignação.
Assim digo e entendo eu como falante de português de Portugal.
No Brasil penso que também possa ter esse significado.


----------



## willy2008

En Brasil ,olha só es como decir* mirá!*


----------



## Alderamin

Ainda sobre "mirar":

"O verbo *mirar* vem do «lat[im] _miro,as,āvi,ātum,āre,_ "espantar-se, admirar(-se), ver, olhar com espanto ou intensamente, fitar", pelo dep. _mirāri_».  Significa, entre outras coisas, «fixar (os olhos) em; fitar, olhar»;  «dirigir (os olhos) para (algo ou alguém); olhar»; e, por extensão de  sentido, «olhar longamente à distância; observar, espreitar»."[Fonte: _Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss_]

Na linguagem corrente, não se usa muito, pelo menos não ouço muito por estas bandas, embora haja uma lenda muito engraçada.

Alguns devem já conhecer, mas quem a quiser ler seguem duas referências:

"Perguntas-me o que miro?
Traidor rei, que hei-de eu mirar?
As torres daquele Alcácer
Que ainda estão a fumegar!
Se eu fui ali tão ditosa,
Se ah soube o que era amar,
Se ah me fica a alma e a vida...
Traidor rei, que hei-de eu mirar?
Pois mira, Gaia! E, dizendo,
Da espada foi arrancar:
Mira Gaia, que esses olhos
Não terão mais que mirar!"

http://www.jf-miragaia.net/historia.htm


http://www.lendarium.org/narrative/lenda-de-mira-gaia/


----------



## willy2008

En español mirar es olhar.


----------



## Alderamin

http://books.google.pt/books?id=4rc...ar. E o rei veio de cilada D'além do"&f=false

Do miragaiense e grande escritor, Almeida Garrett


----------



## Carfer

reme66 said:


> Queria saber se a expressão :  Olha só!  significa em espanhol :  Mira eso.
> Também queria saber se é dita em portugal.  Obrigada



_"Olha só_!" creio que é mais brasileiro que português, embora, claro, se entenda. Parece-me que nós diríamos preferencialmente _'Veja(m) bem!', 'Veja(m) só!', 'Olha que uma destas!', 'Há cada um(a)!_'. O sentido é o que apontou Alderamin: espanto, acrescido, por vezes, de protesto.


----------



## SãoEnrique

O verbo *mirar* em português existe então?


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> O verbo *mirar* em português existe então?


 
Com certeza,


----------



## Alderamin

A resposta do Carfer é breve, mas muito completa quanto ao significado em PT-PT. Concordo com todos os exemplos que o Carfer deu.

Mas, para reforçar mais a pergunta de reme66 e as referências que indiquei, aqui seguem mais algumas, mas mais actuais, em PT-PT e PT-BR:

http://ptesoterico.wordpress.com/20...-a-«mirar»-o-rabiosque-da-lider-dinamarquesa/
Aqui com o sentido de "apreciar".
(Perdão pelo exemplo, não sei se podemos publicar notícias deste tipo aqui).

"41-Pare de olhar para trás. Você sabe onde já esteve. Você precisa saber        para onde vai! Acostume seus olhos a mirar o futuro!
 (Claude M. Bristol)"
http://www.celipoesias.net/frases-otimismo/frases-otimismo3.htm
Com o sentido de "olhar".

"O alegado ladrão andava a mirar o casarão."
Com o sentido de "espreitar", "rondar".

"Atire com a arma e capriche na mira para acertar no alvo".
Com o sentido de "apontar para".

Ainda mais sobre esta palavra aqui:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=321805

E ainda mais alguma informação sobre o seu significado:
http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/mirar


----------



## skizzo

Alderamin said:


> Ainda sobre "mirar":
> 
> "O verbo *mirar* vem do «lat[im] _miro,as,āvi,ātum,āre,_ "espantar-se, admirar(-se), ver, olhar com espanto ou intensamente, fitar", pelo dep. _mirāri_».  Significa, entre outras coisas, «fixar (os olhos) em; fitar, olhar»;  «dirigir (os olhos) para (algo ou alguém); olhar»; e, por extensão de  sentido, «olhar longamente à distância; observar, espreitar»."[Fonte: _Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss_]
> 
> Na linguagem corrente, não se usa muito, pelo menos não ouço muito por estas bandas, embora haja uma lenda muito engraçada.
> 
> Alguns devem já conhecer, mas quem a quiser ler seguem duas referências:
> 
> "Perguntas-me o que miro?
> Traidor rei, que hei-de eu mirar?
> As torres daquele Alcácer
> Que ainda estão a fumegar!
> Se eu fui ali tão ditosa,
> Se ah soube o que era amar,
> Se ah me fica a alma e a vida...
> Traidor rei, que hei-de eu mirar?
> Pois mira, Gaia! E, dizendo,
> Da espada foi arrancar:
> Mira Gaia, que esses olhos
> Não terão mais que mirar!"
> 
> http://www.jf-miragaia.net/historia.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.lendarium.org/narrative/lenda-de-mira-gaia/



In Porto I've heard the expression "mirónes", which definitely comes from "to observe", "to watch"


----------



## Alderamin

"Mirones" without the accent  and this word comes from Spanish, "mirónes" (plural) or mirón (singular).
Yes, someone who is very curious and follows everything very closely with his eyes.
We generally associate the "mirones" to the eyes.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Em francês usamos uma palavra do jargão, *miro/a*, quando uma pessoa não vê o que lhe mostramos e ainda está pesquisando, dizemos "Quel(le) miro(a)!".


----------



## Alderamin

SãoEnrique said:


> Em francês usamos uma palavra do jargão, *miro/a*, quando uma pessoa não vê o que lhe mostramos e ainda está pesquisando, dizemos "Quel(le) miro(a)!".



Desconhecia essa expressão em francês.
Vou ver se a encontro num dicionário de calão que tenho por aqui


----------



## SãoEnrique

Só um conselho, não diga isso a uma pessoa desconhecida!


----------



## Alderamin

Eis o que encontrei no Dictionnaire de L'argot, Jean-Paul Colin:

Miro:
"Atteint d'un défaut partiel ou (rare) total de vision: Passablement miro, il s'égare, franchit la porte Massillon, à peine, qu'il se trouve près d'une marée humaine".
Aqui direi que se trata de alguém "mirolho" ou "zarolho", um pouco como o Mr. Magoo.

Em francês, os "mirones" poderiam ser traduzidos por "mirettes", se não estiver enganada.

PS: De certeza que em conversa com algum nativo francês, não direi essa palavra


----------



## cinditina

"Olha só", es la misma cosa que "mira". Es una forma de empezar una conversa, generalmente la usamos para explicar algo. 
Ejemplo:
Olha só, você segue por aquela rua e dobra à direita.
Mira, sigue por aquella calle y luego dobla a la derecha.
Saludos


----------



## cordobes82

En Argentina se dice "¡Mirá vos!". El "Mira" solo no se se usa mucho.


----------

